# Printer Needed ~ 6 k



## ricky641b (Jul 5, 2012)

I Want Monochrome Laser printer Without Multi Functions under 6k ..Suggest ???


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 25, 2012)

Plz 123 views and No oNe is replying!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got HP Laserjet P1007.

It works well. Look for new versions if launched.


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 25, 2012)

Flipkart: Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B Printer: Printer

Flipkart: HP Deskjet 2050 All-in-One - J510a Printer: Printer

Should i Consider The One's in The Above Links ??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2012)

Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B  is good.. but prefer buying HP P1007 if any shopkeeper still have this..


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 25, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B  is good.. but prefer buying HP P1007 if any shopkeeper still have this..



No!! I Asked From many vendors They All Say One Thing That it is Not Available. Coz Its Production has been discontinued.... ..

Flipkart: HP LaserJet Pro P1106 Printer: Printer

What About This one?????


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2012)

prefer HP... its less costly too..


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> No!! I Asked From many vendors They All Say One Thing That it is Not Available. Coz Its Production has been discontinued.... ..
> 
> Flipkart: HP LaserJet Pro P1106 Printer: Printer
> 
> What About This one?????


yup, that one is fine. It's the new replacement model for P1007.


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 27, 2012)

ico said:


> yup, that one is fine. It's the new replacement model for P1007.



Flipkart: Canon Laser Shot - LBP2900B Printer: Printer 

Should I Even Compare With This??.. and Moreover I Need Support For Windows 98 and Canon supports 98 , whereas HP Does not Have Support for windows 98 .
These Were the Three Printers I Selected to Compare ..Plz Guyz Tell Me Which One Is Better 
*www.flipkart.com/printers/compare?ids=PRND4Z5QXZCZT5YC,PRND4W5PWUEHHDNE,PRNDYVB7VNVCCTQV


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 27, 2012)

all are almost similar.. go with canon since you want 98 support..


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2012)

hey op off topic why do you want win 98 support ?


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 28, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> all are almost similar.. go with canon since you want 98 support..



And If I exclude The Win 98 Support .....Then Which One Wuld You Select ..And Plz Tell Me That Laser Catridges Can Be Refilled Or U hAve To bought New one....and Approx. How Many Pages or after How many days u Need Catridge Replacement??....What is the Price of New Catridge!!!



clmlbx said:


> hey op off topic why do you want win 98 support ?



Hey Nothing is Off Topic..I Said I Want Printer Which Supports Win 98 ...Bcoz I Have Win 98 installed In My Office pc ...Dats y...I Dont See Anything Off Topic here....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ i think P1108 is good.. 
new cartridge would cost arnd 2k may b.. 
but refilling costs only 150-250.. depending upon area/locality and inketc... 
after refilling it can print more than 1000 prints.. 

after 5-10 refills.. ideally cartridge need to be changed.. wear and tear..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2012)

Check this one too: Flipkart: Samsung ML - 1866W Printer: Printer 
Its has wireless option too. Costs around 6.4k locally. You can get the non wireless model with similar specs for 5.6k. 
IMO Samsung would be a better choice as it provides full toner unlike those of HP.

Also refilling would cost around Rs.200. Its the cheapest but print quality is not upto mark. Gets erased soon. So, get your toner refilled with Rs.500 wala ink, quality is good and can print around 1200 pages.


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 28, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Check this one too: Flipkart: Samsung ML - 1866W Printer: Printer
> Its has wireless option too. Costs around 6.4k locally. You can get the non wireless model with similar specs for 5.6k.
> IMO Samsung would be a better choice as it provides full toner unlike those of HP.
> 
> Also refilling would cost around Rs.200. Its the cheapest but print quality is not upto mark. Gets erased soon. So, get your toner refilled with Rs.500 wala ink, quality is good and can print around 1200 pages.


ur talking about this non wireless model *www.flipkart.com/samsung-ml-1676-p...GUHT&ref=f72d2e48-008d-4362-89d8-ec508a2a8c98 
And what Is full tOner? And i just want to consider if i want scanner in printer what wuld price will go upto....
U mean to say that all toner cartidges can be refilled their is nothing like only specific models can be refilled


----------



## ricky641b (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Guyz Printer Bought ..Canon LBP 2900B From Flipkart at Rs 6400 ..and I Have To Say This is My First Printer ..and It Works Like Charm...Awesum Printer ....Printing Quality and Speed is awesum!!!....Thnx Ever1 For their Suggestions....U guyz are Awesum.....and Moreover I have To Say I loVe the New Interface Of Thinkdigit Forums..Very Refreshing...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats buddy. 
Any specific reason for considering Canon? What is its yeild per toner/catridge? I mean how many pages per toner?


----------



## ricky641b (Sep 5, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> Any specific reason for considering Canon? What is its yeild per toner/catridge? I mean how many pages per toner?



Well No Specific reason .. its just that i have more trust on Canon When it comes to Printer ..Its Yield Per Toner is More than 2000 pages.....


----------

